# Concrete Floors



## henryj383 (Jan 2, 2009)

OK here goes, I have a 40' X 60' building with concrete floor that is finished nice and smooth, but it is not so flat but is level for the most part.

I just bought a SS Industrial 5.0 HP, 1 PH saw with W/52" fence, I did not buy the Mobile Base at this time me thinking I would not move the saw and I don't like mobile bases.

This saw has no way to adjust for level build in to the base, and with the bumps and humps in this floor it is not going to be level or set flat on the floor.

I like for the height of the top to be 37.375 ( bad back ) so I have to raise the saw up from 34.000 to the height I like my machines to be.

Does anyone have any good advice on this, other than building a new shop ?

Thanks for the Help
HenryJ383


----------



## Fish22 (Nov 16, 2009)

I would build a frame and platform the size of the cabinet, and then level the frame and platform.


----------



## Johnnn (Sep 21, 2012)

Get some 2×4 framing lumber - kiln dried studs should be great. Use your new table saw to rip them down to 3.375" wide and build a little booster frame for the saw cabinet. If you're feeling really thrifty, you can cut off the excess at a slight angle first to make some thin tapered shims to level the base!

Another alternative is a thick plywood base with adjustable appliance feet inserted in tee nuts, but you'll have to take some care that the feet are positioned to support the weight of the saw well.


----------



## henryj383 (Jan 2, 2009)

First thanks for the help, I have to say that when I unpacked the saw the first thing that came to mine was I just spent a lot of money for something that is stupid, a machine with no way to make it touch the floor. 
Well after my wife just looked at me and "JUST THINK ABOUT IT A BIT" I have and after crawling around on the floor for two day I found a perfectly flat, level spot.

Thanks again for the help from you guys and my wife !


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

use levelers or build a base, they sale levelers at hardware stores, use some hardwood with some rubber shims on top to help with vibration if there is any


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

As long as it sits solid on the floor and does not rock it doesn't have to be perfectly level.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

As long as it sits solid on the floor and does not rock it doesn't have to be perfectly level.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I refurbished an older PM 66 and then bought a new mobile base for it. I shimmed it within the base. 
Good luck.


----------



## henryj383 (Jan 2, 2009)

I buy levers from Fastenall Supply ,they have a 1/2 stud 4" long w/2 dia. pad that will self-aline. With shipping $ 11.00 I think. Then I make the rest out of 3" X 3" X 3/8's steel angle. 
I don't have any one to call on for help when picking up big stuff so if I can't get it with the tractor & loader/forks it can be difficult to deal with. 
Wish I had taken some pictures of removing the saw from the shipping pallet, we had to use my car lift and a strap to lift it and then put the mobile base (which I don't like for the most part ) under the saw. I am still working on the height issue, I like 37.375 or 500 but looks like I will have to be happy with the 34.500 it is now.

Thanks for the help to all.

" Only those who have the patience to do simple things perfectly , will acquire the skills to do difficult things easily."


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the SawStop PCS with the shorter 36" rails. I also got the Industrial Mobile Base which raises and lowers with a hydraulic system. My saw was too short so I built a very sturdy frame out of 2×4 that sat withing the Mobile Base and then mounted the saw on top of it.

I do not move my saw very often but the Industrial Mobile Base works great but I do have a pretty flat floor.

Sometime ago, I bought the Harbor Freight Engine Lift and used nylon slings to pick the saw up and put it on the base.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Henry, surely, if you purchased the SS you have enough knowledge to raise the saw and level it, right?
I would say that building a new shop is a bit extreme.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

A wooden platform to finished elevation of approx 36" and some oak wedges will make the adjustment quick.

Make the double wedges with a very long taper. Of course, when you drive the oak wedges under the platform, use liberal amounts of glue on both the wedges and upon the bottom of the platform. If you wish, a small 'toe-nail' will hold wedges firmly in place while waiting for glue to dry.

A flush cut hand saw will help get rid of the 'tail' sticking out into the room.

I feel your challenges regarding tool elevation. I find I need to add about 3" to every one of my floor mounted tools to prevent excess back pain. Table saw, bandsaw, lathe, most sanders, chop saw and router/shaper all have new elevations at my new shop.


----------



## henryj383 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes I have the knowledge to deal with this for now , and then in the spring I will build a steel frame with levers. This is a wonderful machine in every way , I just think it would be a good thing to have a way to level it built in. That is what I was saying. Not that there was anything wrong with the saw.

And yes, while I think a new shop is a bit extreme , I can always use the room. Maybe even a wooden floor. My other shop was a 125 year old 3 story build with about 16,000 sq. ft. it had the best floors one could ask for. I really miss it.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ltwud (Jan 29, 2013)

I would guess my 5 HP saw is similar in weight at about 600lbs. I have a smooth concrete floor and I don't like moving tools over 400lbs very much on mobile bases. With that big of a shop put it where you need it and you won't need or want a mobile base. It's surprising how moving and adjusting large 500-800lb equipment is more technique than raw strength.

It sounds like you could just lay out some 2×4 on edge with a 3\4"deck of ply on top to build a strong short platform and you could mark out its exact location on the floor and adjust/sand/shim/level it to that part of the floor. Getting the saw on that platform will be way easier than a mobile base and much cheaper too.

I'd recommend getting some help but with patience a fulcrum and lever you would be surprised what you can do

Good Luck


----------

